# 4 theives oil



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We have more than a few different history leasons from the "theives oil".

My question ... 

Do you use it ...

Do you buy or make your own ...

And what do you think of "theives oil" ... today. 

Myself ... I use it, I diffuse it within the house ... morning and night. As of now I buy it but I'm working on (my) the recipe.

I love the smell ... and we have been well in the house all winter ... (knock on wood)

A link to the history ... http://the-thieves-oil.com/history/index.html

Talk to me ...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Interesting, cinnamon, cloves, and lemon juice are a few of the things on a very short list of what I use regularly that we don't grow ourselves. I love them and believe they have many great uses. Rosemary we grow and it undoubtedly has some great properties as well.
I don't really worry about getting sick, it happens very rarely and I think it is good every once in a while, but thanks for the info


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I personally dont use it but the 2 daughters that live at home have it going all the time, they have diffusers in just about every room in he house. They buy it at the health food store my oldest works at. 

I just about fell over when they told me how much it cost! Geeze, that stuff is expensive!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I have been looking to buy some. I try to buy locally but the 2 shops that are near me have been out. I have decided to try to make my own but there are so many different "recipes" on the web, I am not sure which to choose.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Andi, did you develop your own blend? Are you working with essential oils or herbs?

I see that Young Living's blend (essential oils) contains cinnamon bark, clove, lemon, and rosemary. However, the Bulk Herb Store's blend (herbs) contains lavender, peppermint, rosemary, sage and wormwood. (They have a youtube video about making a 'tea' with their thieves blend for cleaning and wiping down door handles and things people touch a lot.) I'm sure there are other recipes - does anyone know of any? I love the smell of herbs in the house. 

And Andi, I know there's a website you've recommended in the past for looking up herbs and their properties and uses - I've been searching old threads this morning and for the life of me can't find it. Could you refresh my memory?


----------



## emilysometimes (Oct 6, 2011)

I make my own using lemon, clove, and rosemary oils. I make Four Thieves Vinegar and use that for every day disinfecting- spray down doorknobs, sinks, kitchen counter tops, light switches with it. I LOVE the smell and love the stuff! I think it helped get us through flu season healthy.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=vQJmYFGJ5ow&desktop_uri=/watch?v=vQJmYFGJ5ow

I did this and had excellent results. I made three batches but the last one was kinda yucky smelling.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

emilysometimes said:


> I make my own using lemon, clove, and rosemary oils. I make Four Thieves Vinegar and use that for every day disinfecting- spray down doorknobs, sinks, kitchen counter tops, light switches with it. I LOVE the smell and love the stuff! I think it helped get us through flu season healthy.


I'll bet it has.  So what's in your four thieves vinegar?

And with your oils, which brand do you use? The other week I had the chance to check out the Young Living products, and they were really nice, but uber expensive! Just can't swing that. Problem is, they were talking down other products as having fillers. Now, I know intellectually that's just what sellers do, put down their competitors. But now I look at the stuff I've been using and have doubts. Do they have fillers? I'm not so sure anymore. I shouldn't doubt what has worked in the past, but there it is...


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> I'll bet it has.  So what's in your four thieves vinegar?
> 
> And with your oils, which brand do you use? The other week I had the chance to check out the Young Living products, and they were really nice, but uber expensive! Just can't swing that. Problem is, they were talking down other products as having fillers. Now, I know intellectually that's just what sellers do, put down their competitors. But now I look at the stuff I've been using and have doubts. Do they have fillers? I'm not so sure anymore. I shouldn't doubt what has worked in the past, but there it is...


I read and watched this blog for months and it took the writer nearly a year to research lots and lots of things when it comes to essentials oils.

She finally announced who she will be purchasing from: http://www.nativeamericannutritionals.com/

Now I've not purchased from them at all so don't consider this a thumbs up from me, just thought I would let ya know. Her blog is called Whole New Mom. She went through a lot of problems with people in the industry talking about her research because they didn't consider her educated, but she researched it the way you or I should....(or maybe a little more)

She signed up with Young living and Doterra both. And tried them as well as others. I really thought Mountain Rose was going to 'win' but she went with Native American nutritionals.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

I have never used this oil, however have seen references to it in the past few years. Comments here encourage me to renewed interest in giving it a go - thanks 

Found this link with recipe using essential oils and recipe for use of herbs that may be of interest.

http://www.quantumbalancing.com/news/thieves_oil.htm


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

A friend sent me a bottle,best not take it before bed, its a diuretic.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> Hey Andi, did you develop your own blend? Are you working with essential oils or herbs?
> 
> I see that Young Living's blend (essential oils) contains cinnamon bark, clove, lemon, and rosemary. However, the Bulk Herb Store's blend (herbs) contains lavender, peppermint, rosemary, sage and wormwood. (They have a youtube video about making a 'tea' with their thieves blend for cleaning and wiping down door handles and things people touch a lot.) I'm sure there are other recipes - does anyone know of any? I love the smell of herbs in the house.
> 
> And Andi, I know there's a website you've recommended in the past for looking up herbs and their properties and uses - I've been searching old threads this morning and for the life of me can't find it. Could you refresh my memory?


I went with the herbs and vinegar with the last batch but will try the oils on the next. (I didn't care for the vinegar smell. )

Same thing happened with my Queen of Hungary's water the vinegar over powered the herbs. (live and learn )

As for the website ... I will have to do a search myself. 

But it may have been one of the following ...

http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/v/vioswe12.html

http://www.herbs2000.com/herbs/herbs_sweet_violet.htm

I'll try and post some recipes later on.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> I'll bet it has.  So what's in your four thieves vinegar?
> 
> And with your oils, which brand do you use? The other week I had the chance to check out the Young Living products, and they were really nice, but uber expensive! Just can't swing that. Problem is, they were talking down other products as having fillers. Now, I know intellectually that's just what sellers do, put down their competitors. But now I look at the stuff I've been using and have doubts. Do they have fillers? I'm not so sure anymore. I shouldn't doubt what has worked in the past, but there it is...


Look for 100 percent pure essential oil from plants (not synthetics from a lab), an blend should be marked on the bottle.

And always remember research the oil/oils well before use. (photosensitivity, skin irritate & so one.)


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Shin irritation, now that's a side effect I never hear of before Sounds very specific.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I would love to know more about this. I did look at the links that everyone provided. But what do you use it for? Not what they tell you but you actually use it for.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Look for 100 percent pure essential oil from plants (not synthetics from a lab), an blend should be marked on the bottle.
> 
> And always remember research the oil/oils well before use. (photosensitivity, shin irritate & so one.)


That's just it, I do. (I'm fanatic about it. ) Gotta be 'pure essential oil' and not 'pure' or 'natural' - I found that out the hard way the first time I got Now products. They label that they're pure, but they're not pure essential oil (hence why they cost less). I've been using Aura Cacia for almost 2 decades now, and they are labeled pure essential oil. But this Young Living lady told me they're one of the worst for putting in additives (never mind how they're labeled), so now I'm doubting... You would think that after that many years using a product I wouldn't have doubts. I shouldn't be so quick to fall for comments from a competitor, but I guess I just don't trust anything these days.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Obviously it isn't practical to do everything yourself or personally know the person making it but it is one of the reasons we do so much on our own. The only way to really know for sure.


----------



## DebCath (Aug 27, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> That's just it, I do. (I'm fanatic about it. ) Gotta be 'pure essential oil' and not 'pure' or 'natural' - I found that out the hard way the first time I got Now products. They label that they're pure, but they're not pure essential oil (hence why they cost less). I've been using Aura Cacia for almost 2 decades now, and they are labeled pure essential oil. But this Young Living lady told me they're one of the worst for putting in additives (never mind how they're labeled), so now I'm doubting... You would think that after that many years using a product I wouldn't have doubts. I shouldn't be so quick to fall for comments from a competitor, but I guess I just don't trust anything these days.


I agree with you on every point. I struggled to decide as well and all I saw was the Young Living people putting down all other companies. That didn't sit well with me. I moved from 15 years of using Aura Cacia (I hope I spelled that right) to doTerra because I could consume doTerra's peppermint oil. I used it the most out of all of them for nausea and upset stomach. I used to just use it for aromatherapy before, since I can take this internally, I am doing much better.

I need to make 4 thieves oil as its own blend from my individual oils. Currently, I use doTerra's "On Guard." I will be curious if I do better with a different blend.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> Shin irritation, now that's a side effect I never hear of before Sounds very specific.




That is what happens when the grandbaby wants to go out and play ... No time to proofread ... lol (Now Me Maw ... Now!) Got to love them! :flower:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> That's just it, I do. (I'm fanatic about it. ) Gotta be 'pure essential oil' and not 'pure' or 'natural' - I found that out the hard way the first time I got Now products. They label that they're pure, but they're not pure essential oil (hence why they cost less). I've been using Aura Cacia for almost 2 decades now, and they are labeled pure essential oil. But this Young Living lady told me they're one of the worst for putting in additives (never mind how they're labeled), so now I'm doubting... You would think that after that many years using a product I wouldn't have doubts. I shouldn't be so quick to fall for comments from a competitor, but I guess I just don't trust anything these days.


If you do some research you can find out if the oil is pure ... Do they list the botanical (Latin) name. (if not ask why)

What color should the oil be?

Should it run slow or fast? (number of drops)

And like you said "price" that is a good one. If you find Rose or Jasmine cheap then I would stay clear of the whole line...


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I would love to know more about this. I did look at the links that everyone provided. But what do you use it for? Not what they tell you but you actually use it for.


I use the 4 thieves oil for help in cold season and such. With four grandchildren in and out of my house it does help. The 4 thieves oil I use in an essential oil diffuser ... they have many but I use a clay disk... about 4 drops on the disk in the morning then again at night. As for the vinegar recipe, I made it is used in cleaning.

Queen of Hungary's Water, I use as a skin toner and astringent.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

I use the Young Living oil and foaming hand wash. Love the stuff!


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Peppermint oil rubbed onto my temples works for headaches, you can also put some on a cotton ball and the scent lasts a while. Never heard of Thieves Oil, interesting story about it's origins.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*Andi said:


> If you find Rose or Jasmine cheap then I would stay clear of the whole line...


Indeed!  (and sandalwood.... and helichrysum...)

Andi, I think my concern is a trust issue more than a knowledge issue, know what I mean? Yes, everything looks and behaves as it should, but how would I know if they did something sneaky? I'm sorry, I didn't explain myself very well (I'm probably still not, lol). I'm just going to have to shelve my distrust and learn that if it walks like a duck and sounds like a duck, it's probably a duck. Or in other words, a legitimate essential oil.  You make excellent points about researching each oil and what to look for - Latin name, color, viscosity. Handling the oils on a regular basis should make a person attuned to discrepancies and problems. I needed that reminder. Thank you. :flower:

cowboyhermit, believe me, I've though about making my own essential oils! lol Too bad it's just too dang impractical (among other things). I agree wholeheartedly - it's the only way to know _for sure_.

DebCath, I've never heard of doTerra before - thanks for the info! I just checked out their site, and looking at all those bottles makes me want to go blend something...  Thanks, too, for the 'witness.'  Please, if you make your own blend, let us know how it goes - I'd really like to know.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I use Thieves during cold and flu season, in every diffuser throughout the house, and on the soles of my feet after my morning shower.

In the spring, I use Purification oil, which I also put on the dog to repel fleas and ticks (and make him less stinky!)

I use Young Living oils and I've never encountered the negativity mentioned in the other posts - it must be the individual distributors over doing the sales pitch or something. 

Young Living oils are expensive and here's why: their process includes testing each batch using mass spectrometer and gas chromatography to ensure that every bottle of oil contains a consistent amount of active ingredients, so if you are using, say, Ocotea to regulate your blood sugar, every batch will give you the same results.

After all, we're talking plants here. Too much rain? The essential oils can be diluted. Too little rain? The essential oils can be concentrated. Dilute oils can be further distilled to reach quality standards. Concentrated oils can be blended with diluted batches, or distilled less, or, as sometimes happens, can be discarded until a new source can be found.

I used to roll my eyes (internally) whenever my sister started extolling the miraculous properties of essential oils...but then I used them and enjoyed the results. I dug around and looked into a couple of other companies, but I wasn't satisfied with the answers I got from the others. So, I pay more for the Young Living products because I was satisfied with the answers (and results) I got.

Having said all that, I have to admit that Native American Nutritionals is a new company to me. I guess I never stumbled on that one. Maybe I'll check them out. Maybe.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

lilmissy0740 said:


> I would love to know more about this. I did look at the links that everyone provided. But what do you use it for? Not what they tell you but you actually use it for.


lilmissy, there is no end to the things you can use essential oils for. I got started when my 20yo was 2 - he was in the hospital at least once a month for asthma. I just wanted to be able to bring him home and have a 'normal' life (whatever that is, right?). In researching herbs, I found essential oils and a really great book, and started using them at home. I'm no doctor, so I can't say that his turnaround had anything to do with essential oils - could've been coincidence - but from the moment we started using oils (diffused in the air and also as a massage oil) he has had no more emergency room visits.

Now we use them for lots of things. My kids always ask to have me make 'that stuff that smells good' when they're stuffed up - it's a blend of oils in a boil of steaming water - it helps them breathe. They're good to diffuse in the air to help clean the air or help boost immunity. They're good to blend with a carrier oil and massage the legs after hiking to help the muscles recover more easily. You can put some drops of peppermint or citronella on cotton balls and put them around the house to keep away the creepy crawlies. You can put peppermint on a cotton ball and put it in the (clean) ash tray of the car for improved alertness while driving in traffic.

There's a book by Valerie Ann Worwood called The Complete Book of Essential Oils and Aromatherapy: http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Book-Essential-Oils-Aromatherapy/dp/0931432820/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366165014&sr=8-1&keywords=essential+oils+valerie It was the first book I bought, and it's still the first book I go to when I want to try something. The author is very conversational, and she has wonderfully simple recipes for so many ways to use essential oils (along with appropriate guidelines). I highly recommend it.

- - - - - - - -

ETA:

I just realized, you weren't asking about essential oils in general, were you? You were asking about the four thieves, weren't you? Oops.  Please disregard. (Unless, of course, it's helpful, lol.)


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Ezmerelda, thanks for the explanation. That was really helpful.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

*Andi said:


> Look for 100 percent pure essential oil from plants (not synthetics from a lab), an blend should be marked on the bottle.
> 
> And always remember research the oil/oils well before use. (photosensitivity, skin irritate & so one.)


Yes, I have to dilute Thieves (or anything containing cinnamon) at least 20/40 or it burns!!!! But my sister can use it neat without any issues. :dunno:



goshengirl said:


> Ezmerelda, thanks for the explanation. That was really helpful.


Aw, shucks, ma'am, tweren't nuthin'.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Did you all know that the thieves oil was the inspiration for Listerine mouth wash?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

So, lookin inta this thieves oil, an were wonderin ifin yall ever come up with a final recipe on this? I can buy it, but if there be a recipe what works just as well, better ta make yer own.

So ta revive this old thread, what did you oil users come up with?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I buy the oil I use for diffusing (making an essential oil ... well is out of the question, the amount of plant matter you need is unreal) and also make some for cleaning.

Recipe for EO ... Or you can buy the EO already mixed.

http://www.natural-aromatherapy-benefits.com/thievesoilrecipe.html

The vinegar recipe I use for cleaning ...

http://nourishedkitchen.com/four-thieves-vinegar-recipe/


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks *Andi, gonna start gatherin some a this stuff up.


----------



## Cud579 (Apr 26, 2010)

I use thieves and I have also made some using this recipe. It smelled the same to me.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Be cautious with using essential oils - especially with young children. They have possible side effects. Rosemary and eucalyptus - two of my favorites can cause slowed respirations in children. Some cause phototoxicity or can increase clotting times. If you are on blood thinner, any medications or have any health problems - look up every ingredient. Pay attention to dilution ratios! Be cognizant that young, delicate childrens skin may absorb more than an adult. Dosage is important! People forget that modern medications were frequently based off of plants found in nature.

Digitalis - a potent cardiac drug is derived from the plant foxglove. *Be careful*. Do your homework and don't believe everything you read online (including this lengthy post) without doing your research before applying it to, in or on your body! Or especially children!

This is the current one I'm using. It is an amalgamation of many I've looked through. Most use less eucalyptus and rosemary. But I like the addition of the fragrance and I think both are outstanding for these purposes. But again, can have respiratory repercussions. If you have a child with asthma - look for another solution. Rant over - recipe to follow:

Using a cup of carrier oil, add the following.

Lemon EO 1 TBS
Clove essential oil 1 TBS
Cinnamon EO 1 TBS
Eucalyptus EO 1 TBS
Rosemary EO 1 TBS

An option is Frankincense EO which is rather expensive compared to the others. 1 TBS of that as well if using.

Different carrier oils have different properties. Check which would best suit your skin. I mixed half jojoba and half olive oil.

BTW, 1 TBS is 1/2 an ounce. It's easier than measuring the drops

As for brand of essential oils - look for a therapeutic grade. I like NOW because a third party test revealed the lavender tested to be a higher quality than Young Living. And much more wallet friendly. I do not work for or with them, but I use them and have for years and am pleased with their products.I think NOWs peppermint didn't fare as well. But I'm willing to take the chance with the much reduced cost. Could purchase four of theirs for 1 of higher priced brands.

You can search essential oil third party testing for actual scientific backup. But lavender is my go-to oil and it whooped butt.

edit - I prefer to put in a glass or stainless spray bottle. Carry a small one in my purse. I use in place of alcohol based hand sanitizer. Just a spritz is all it takes. You will be quite cinnamony scented. I personally love it. Store in a cool dark cabinet when not in use.

Admission - I actually used a plastic bottle with a small amount in it - not the whole thing. A small purse (car) sized febreze bottle I repurposed and so far, it is thick enough that it does a fabulous job. The rest is in a glass jar in my spice cabinet


----------

